# Çështja kombëtare > Historia shqiptare > Historia botërore >  Barbaria Komuniste

## Lexuesja

Ideologjia që i solli dëmin më të madh njerëzimit në shekullin e mbushur me dhunë e barbarizëm dhe njëkohësisht më e përhapura në botë ishte, pa dyshim, Komunizmi. Kjo ideologji, që arriti kulmin e saj historik me dy filozofët gjermanë Karl Marks dhe Frederik Engels në shekullin XIX, derdhi kaq shumë gjak në botë, saqë ua kaloi edhe nazistëve e imperialistëve të dikurshëm. Komunizmi shkaktoi në vdekjen e njerëzve të pafajshëm dhe përhapi e nxiti dhunë, frikë e dëshpërim ndër njerëz. Edhe sot e kësaj dite, kur flitet për vendet e Perdes së Hekurt dhe Rusinë, imazhet që zgjohen na sjellin parasysh vende të pushtuara nga mjegulla, terri e dëshpërimi, nga rrugë pa jetë, nga shqetësimi dhe frika. Sado që njerëzit mendojnë se Komunizmi u shemb në vitin 1991, gërmadhat që la pas ekzistojnë ende. Sado "liberalë" të jenë bërë një pjesë e komunistëve dhe marksistëve "të papenduar", filozofia materialiste, ana e errët e Komunizmit dhe e Marksizmit që i largoi njerëzit nga feja dhe morali i mirë, ende vazhdon të ndikojë te këta njerëz.

Kjo ideologji që përhapi terror në çdo cep të botës, në fakt, përfaqësonte një ide të ardhur që nga kohët e lashta. Dialektika është një bindje se i gjithë zhvillimi, në gjithësi, erdhi si rezultat i konfliktit. Në bazë të këtij besimi, Marksi dhe Engelsi filluan të analizonin historinë e botës. Marksi pretendonte se historia e njeriut ishte histori konflikti, se konflikti aktual ishte ai mes punëtorëve e kapitalistëve dhe se punëtorët së shpejti do të ngriheshin dhe do të organizonin një revolucion komunist.

Tipari më i spikatur i dy themeluesve të Komunizmit ishte se, si të gjithë materialistët, ata ushqenin një urrejtje të madhe për fenë. Edhe Marksi, edhe Engelsi ishin ateistë të bindur dhe zhdukjen e besimeve fetare e shikonin si thelbësore nga pikëpamja e Komunizmit.

Por Marksit dhe Engelsit u mungonte diçka e rëndësishme: me qëllim që të bënin për vete një publik sa më të gjerë, e panë të nevojshme t'i jepnin ideologjisë së tyre një pamje shkencore. Dhe kështu, u krijua aleanca e rrezikshme që solli dhimbje, kaos, vrasje masive, nxitje të vëllait kundër vëllait gjatë shekullit XX. Darvini bëri të njohur teorinë e evolucionit në librin e tij "Origjina e llojeve". Interesante është që pretendimet bazë që ai paraqiti ishin pikërisht shpjegimet që po kërkonin Marksi dhe Engelsi! Darvini pretendonte se gjallesat u shfaqën si rezultat i "luftës për mbijetesë" apo "konfliktit dialektik". Për më tepër, ai mohoi krijimin dhe hodhi poshtë besimet fetare. Për Marksin dhe Engelsin ky ishte një rast që s'duhej humbur.

----------


## Lexuesja

Admirimi i Marksit dhe Engelsit për Darvinin

Darvinizmi pati aq shumë rëndësi për Komunizmin, sa vetëm disa muaj pas botimit të librit të Darvinit, Engelsi i shkroi Marksit: "Darvini, të cilin e kam në dorë duke e lexuar, është i shkëlqyer.


Themeluesit e komunizmit, Karl Marks dhe Frederik Engels.  
E megjithatë, vetë historia ka treguar se periudha evolucionare që propozoi Marksi nuk ishte e vërtetë. Asnjë shoqëri, në asnjë kohë nuk është parë të kalojë nëpër fazat evolucionare të propozuara nga Marksi. Përkundrazi, ekziston mundësia të shihen në të njëjtën shoqëri, në të njëjtën kohë, sisteme që Marksi pretendonte se vijnë para apo pas njëra-tjetrës. Ndërkohë që një pjesë e një vendi përjeton sisteme të ngjashme me sistemin feudal, në një pjesë tjetër mund të zbatohen rregullat kapitaliste. Kjo është arsyeja që nuk ka asnjë provë se kalimi nga një sistem në tjetrin ndjek modelin evolucionar të propozuar nga Marksi dhe teoria e evolucionit.

Nga ana tjetër, asnjë nga parashikimet e Marksit në lidhje me të ardhmen nuk u vërtetua. U kuptua që teoritë e Marksit nuk ishin të zbatueshme brenda 10 vjetëve nga vdekja e tij. Marksi pretendonte se, njëri pas tjetrit, kombet më të zhvilluara kapitaliste do të pësonin revolucione komuniste, por një periudhë e tillë nuk erdhi. Lenini, një nga pasuesit më të mëdhenj të Marksit, u mundua të shpjegonte pse nuk kishin ndodhur këto revolucione e pastaj parashikoi që revolucionet komuniste do të bëheshin në vendet e Botës së Tretë. E megjithatë, të gjitha pretendimet e Leninit i përgënjeshtroi vetë historia. Në kohët e sotme, vendet ku sundon Komunizmi mund të numërohen me gishtat e një dore. Për më tepër, Marksizmi përdori dhunën në rajonet ku erdhi në fuqi dhe ai nuk erdhi në pushtet nga lëvizjet popullore, siç pretendohej, por me dhunë diktatoriale.

Shkurtimisht, historia e kohëve të fundit e ka përgenjështruar periudhën e parashikuar nga filozofia marksiste të evolucionit historik. Teori të tilla, si "dialektika e historisë" dhe "evolucioni historik" në vëllimet e shumta të shkruara nga ideologët materialistë si Marksi dhe Engelsi, janë thjesht fryt i fantazisë.

Marksi i ktheu përgjigje letrës së Engelsit më 19 dhjetor 1860, duke i shkruar: "Ky është libri që përmban parimet bazë të historisë së natyrës sipas pikëpamjes sonë.

Në një letër që Marksi i shkroi Lasalit, një tjetër mik i tij socialist, më 16 janar 1861, shkruan: "Libri i Darvinit është shumë i rëndësishëm e më shërben si bazë në shkencën natyrore për luftën e klasave në histori."80 Në këtë mënyrë ai zbulon rëndësinë e teorisë së evolucionit për Komunizmin.

Marksi e shfaqi simpatinë e tij për Darvinin, duke ia kushtuar atij veprën e tij më të rëndësishme, "Das Kapital" (Kapitali). Kopja e këtij libri që iu dërgua Darvinit përmbante një dedikim nga ana e vetë Marksit, i cili e përshkruante veten si një "admirues i sinqertë" i natyralistit anglez.

Edhe Engelsi e pranon admirimin e tij për Darvinin:

Natyra është prova e dialektikës dhe nuk duhet lënë pa thënë se, fundja, natyra vepron në mënyrë dialektike e jo metafizike Lidhur me këtë, Darvinit duhet t'i përmendet emri para të tjerëve.

Engelsi lavdëronte Darvinin njëlloj si Marksin. Ai shkruan: 

"Ashtu sikurse Darvini zbuloi ligjin e evolucionit në natyrën organike, po ashtu edhe Marksi zbuloi ligjin e evolucionit në historinë njerëzore.

----------


## Lexuesja

Shembja e pikëpamjes marksiste për historinë


Karl Marksi, themelues i Komunizmit, i përshtati idetë e Darvinit që patën ndikim të thellë tek ai, me procesin dialektik të historisë. Sipas Marksit, shoqëria ka kaluar në faza të ndryshme, gjatë historisë dhe faktori që i ka përcaktuar këto faza ishte ndryshimi në mjetet dhe marrëdhëniet e prodhimit. Sipas kësaj pikëpamjeje, ekonomia përcaktonte gjithçka. Historia kaloi nëpër faza evolucioni: bashkësi primitive, shoqëri skllavopronare, shoqëri feudale, shoqëri kapitaliste dhe faza e fundit do të ishte shoqëria komuniste.

E megjithatë, vetë historia ka treguar se periudha evolucionare që propozoi Marksi nuk ishte e vërtetë. Asnjë shoqëri, në asnjë kohë nuk është parë të kalojë nëpër fazat evolucionare të propozuara nga Marksi. Përkundrazi, ekziston mundësia të shihen në të njëjtën shoqëri, në të njëjtën kohë, sisteme që Marksi pretendonte se vijnë para apo pas njëra-tjetrës. Ndërkohë që një pjesë e një vendi përjeton sisteme të ngjashme me sistemin feudal, në një pjesë tjetër mund të zbatohen rregullat kapitaliste. Kjo është arsyeja që nuk ka asnjë provë se kalimi nga një sistem në tjetrin ndjek modelin evolucionar të propozuar nga Marksi dhe teoria e evolucionit. Nga ana tjetër, asnjë nga parashikimet e Marksit në lidhje me të ardhmen nuk u vërtetua. U kuptua që teoritë e Marksit nuk ishin të zbatueshme brenda 10 vjetëve nga vdekja e tij. Marksi pretendonte se, njëri pas tjetrit, kombet më të zhvilluara kapitaliste do të pësonin revolucione komuniste, por një periudhë e tillë nuk erdhi. 

Lenini, një nga pasuesit më të mëdhenj të Marksit, u mundua të shpjegonte pse nuk kishin ndodhur këto revolucione e pastaj parashikoi që revolucionet komuniste do të bëheshin në vendet e Botës së Tretë. E megjithatë, të gjitha pretendimet e Leninit i përgënjeshtroi vetë historia. Në kohët e sotme, vendet ku sundon Komunizmi mund të numërohen me gishtat e një dore. Për më tepër, Marksizmi përdori dhunën në rajonet ku erdhi në fuqi dhe ai nuk erdhi në pushtet nga lëvizjet popullore, siç pretendohej, por me dhunë diktatoriale.Shkurtimisht, historia e kohëve të fundit e ka përgenjështruar periudhën e parashikuar nga filozofia marksiste të evolucionit historik. Teori të tilla, si "dialektika e historisë" dhe "evolucioni historik" në vëllimet e shumta të shkruara nga ideologët materialistë si Marksi dhe Engelsi, janë thjesht fryt i fantazisë.

----------


## Lexuesja

Shtypja pa fund në Çeçeni

Pushtimi i Çeçenisë nga Rusia në vitin 1991, pavarësisht se u zmbraps nga i ndjeri Xhokar Dudajev, u kthye në një luftë të vërtetë më 11 dhjetor 1994, fill pas trazirave të rënda në nëntor të po atij viti. Ndërkohë që më shumë se 100,000 çeçenë humbën jetën e tyre në atë luftë, dhjetëra mijëra u detyruan të shpërngulen. Çeçenia humbi qindra burime historike dhe ekonomike në luftë. Kur Rusia shpalli se Çeçenia ishte një "çështje e brendshme", asnjë protestë nuk erdhi nga bashkësia ndërkombëtare. Tonelata me bomba u hodhën në Çeçeni. U zhvillua një genocid i paparë ndonjëherë në historinë e botës, me armë kimike, përdorimi i të cilave ishte i ndaluar. Ky genocid vazhdon edhe sot e kësaj dite, por pavarësisht nga vështirësitë e shumta, në gusht 1996 rusët u detyruan të pranojnë humbjen me çeçenët, të cilët qëndruan të paepur dhe luftuan për lirinë e atdheut të tyre me të gjitha mjetet që kishin në dispozicion.

Rusia, që u detyrua ta pranojë Çeçeninë si shtet të pavarur në marrëveshjet e firmosura në instancat më të larta në gusht 1966 dhe maj 1997, dukej se e kishte pranuar këtë situatë, por në tetor 1997 rusët u rifutën në territorin çeçen dhe filluan përsëri reprezaljet. Objektivat civile u bombarduan pa pushim për muaj të tërë. Me qëllim që të thyenin rezistencën popullore, si objektiva zgjidheshin spitalet, maternitetet, tregjet dhe autokolonat me refugjatë. Në fund u vendos që rusët të përdorin bomba kimike, raketa "Skud" dhe me napalm kundër çeçenëve. Krahas kësaj, rusët hodhën helm në lumin Argun, që përdorej nga shumë fshatra çeçene. Ndërkohë që pjesa më e madhe e grave dhe fëmijëve që pinë ujin e helmuar vdiqën, qindra të tjerë prisnin vdekjen në dyert e spitaleve. Për shkak se uji i lumit ishte helmuar, popullsia civile që nuk kishte ku të gjente ujë për të pirë, kaloi kohë tepër të vështira.

----------


## Lexuesja

Magjia e ideologjisë komuniste Darviniste është prishur

Komunizmi është një ideologji që u krijua nga njerëz që jetuan në vitet 1800 dhe që mund të përshkruhen si "injorantë" nga pikëpamja shkencore. Një nga arsyet më të rëndësishme që ideologjia komuniste fitoi menjëherë ndikim mbi një numër të madh njerëzish në shumë vende është injoranca e atyre që e pranuan këtë ideologji, pretendimet e së cilës janë vërtetuar shumë herë se janë gënjeshtra.

Pas revolucionit industrial, fakti që një pjesë e shoqërisë jetonte në varfëri të plotë dhe krahas kësaj, pjesa tjetër ngrihej në një nivel të pakrahasueshëm mirëqenieje, solli një tension që ngjalli trazira në grupet shoqërore në shumicën e vendeve. Ky tension u zhvillua më tej në vende si Rusia, që ende jetonin në nivelin e një shoqërie bujqësore, si dhe Kina. Grupet shoqërore në kërkim të të drejtës u ndoqën nga shumë njerëz, por rezultati përfundimtar doli kundër tyre. Ata jetuan në kushte ekonomike shumë më të këqija se më parë; nga njëra anë, luftë për të shmangur vdekjen nga uria, nga ana tjetër, frika e përndjekjeve politike.

Eshtë e qartë se një ideologji që mbështetej në mungesën e besimit në Zot dhe besonte se baza e vetme për zhvillim ishte konflikti dhe se qeniet njerëzore, në thelb, janë kafshë, një ideologji që përmbyste vlerat morale si familja, besnikëria, dhe afria njerëzore, duke i konsideruar si të panevojshme, nuk do t'u sillte njerëzve paqe e lumturi. Por këtyre grupeve shoqërore u mungonte largpamësia dhe logjika për t'i vlerësuar e analizuar këto. Ata shihnin fotografitë e Marksit e Engelsit dhe mendonin se ata ishin mendimtarët më të "mëdhenj", "më të thellë" e "më të ditur". Shihnin pamjen e jashtme mashtruese shkencore e të mistershme dhe magjepseshin nga Komunizmi e Materializmi. Kurse sot, po të ishin gjallë, do ta kishin kuptuar se të gjithë udhëheqësit komunistë kanë qenë të paditur e primitivë. 

Sot, shumë nga komunistët "e orëve të para" e kanë kuptuar se çfarë gabimi të madh kanë bërë në të kaluarën dhe janë penduar. Secili prej tyre e ka kuptuar se ka shkuar verbërisht pas një ideali jofrytdhënës ose më mirë, pas një zhurme të madhe boshe. Të tjerë përpiqen të tregojnë se nuk kanë hequr ende dorë nga ideologjia e tyre që të mos pranojnë humbjen dhe të vërtetën se vitet u kanë shkuar kot e thonë: "Ne do të triumfojmë!"

Ka ardhur një kohë kur shkenca dhe dija e lirë mund të arrijnë kudo e kurdo, kur çdo qenie njerëzore mund t'i kuptojë faktet shumë më lehtë se më parë. Në një ambjent të tillë, metodat e sugjestionit, metodat e komunistëve, materialistëve dhe darvinistëve, fjalët dhe thirrjet e tyre kobndjellëse për luftë, tashmë e kanë humbur fuqinë e tyre. Ideologjitë boshe si Komunizmi, Materializmi dhe Darvinizmi, fuqia magjepsëse e të cilave mund të zhduket me pak shkencë dhe me pak arsyetim, po e humbasin me shpejtësi ndikimin e tyre mbi qeniet njerëzore.

----------


## Lexuesja

Përfundimi: Komunizmi është një terror i vërtetë, i shkaktuar nga mungesa e fesë

Kur mendon për masakrat, vrasjet dhe vuajtjet e shkaktuara qëllimisht nga komunistët, nazistët apo kolonialistët, kushdo pyet veten se si arritën përkrahësit e këtyre ideve ta distanconin veten kaq shumë nga ndjenjat njerëzore. Arsyeja e vetme për barbarizmin dhe shtypjen e ushtruar nga këta udhëheqës është mungesa e fesë dhe fakti se këta njerëz nuk i frikësoheshin Zotit. Një qenie njerëzore që i frikësohet Zotit dhe që ka besim të patundur në jetën e përtejme, pa dyshim që nuk do të ishte në gjendje të kryente asnjë nga shtypjet apo padrejtësitë që kemi përshkruar. Për më tepër, atë që beson në Zot dhe në jetën e amshuar nuk e bind dot kurrë të ndjekë një ideologji të tillë të shtrembër, sado që ta nxisësh.

Në 1983, shkrimtar rus Aleksandër Sollzhenjicin, fitues i çmimit Nobël në letërsi në vitin 1970, mbajti një ligjëratë në Londër dhe u përpoq të shpjegonte pse i kanë rënë kaq të këqija mbi supe popullit të tij.

Gjysmë shekulli më parë, kur isha ende fëmijë, mbaj mend se kam dëgjuar disa të moshuar që jepnin shpjegimin e mëposhtëm për fatkeqësitë që i kishin rënë Rusisë: "Njerëzit e kanë harruar Zotin; prandaj dhe ndodhi e gjitha kjo.

Qysh atëherë kam kaluar pothuaj 50 vjet, duke u marrë me historinë e revolucionit tonë; gjatë këtij procesi kam lexuar me qindra libra, kam mbledhur qindra dëshmi personale dhe kam kontribuar me 8 vëllime të miat në përpjekje për të pastruar gërmadhat që la pas ajo turbullirë, por po të më kërkonin sot të formuloj në mënyrë sa më koncize shkakun kryesor të atij revolucioni shkatërrimtar që gllabëroi rreth 60 milionë nga njerëzit tanë, nuk do të mund ta shprehja më saktë, sesa të përsëris: "Njerëzit e kanë harruar Zotin; prandaj dhe ndodhi e gjithë kjo. 

Ky identifikim i Sollzhenjicinit ishte plotësisht i saktë. Me të vërtetë, gjëja e vetme që mund ta zvarriste një shoqëri në gjithë atë tmerr dhe ta bënte të mbyllte sytë me indiferentizëm para të gjitha llojet e shtypjes, ishte harrimi i ekzistencës së Zotit. Mirëpo Zoti nuk harron e nuk gabon kurrë. Udhëheqësit komunistë menduan se kishin krijuar sistemin e tyre për të sunduar shoqëritë në botë dhe menduan se zotëronin një pushtet e forcë të madhe. Ata, madje, mbajtën edhe takime sekrete ku biseduan për shtypjen e mëtejshme që do t'u sillnin njerëzve me qëllim që të konsolidonin pushtetin e të rrisnin fuqinë e tyre, por ndërkohë që ata bënin këtë gjë.

E vetmja mënyrë për të parandaluar përsëritjen e këtyre katastrofave është që njerëzit të jetojnë me besimin te Zoti dhe jeta e amshuar, pa harruar se do të japin llogari për gjithçka që bëjnë. Në Kuran thuhet:

Kujtdo që vepron drejt, qoftë mashkull a femër, e që është besimtar, Ne do t'i dhurojmë një jetë të mirë e do ta shpërblejmë shumëfish për veprat e mira që ka kryer. (Kuran, surja En-Nahl: 9

----------


## leci

Pershendetje lexusja.
Komunizmi deshtoi ne kostrucionin e individit.
Pikerisht ne prezuncionin qe te krijonte individin perfekt.
Ideologji qe bazohej mbi forcen e mases pa marre parasysh inventivin e individit.Shtypese e lirise dhe fese.
Mori vrull ne revolucionin industrial te viteve 20' si pergjigje e shfrytezimit kapitalist.
Shume figura kane kerkuar te perdornin teorine darvin,duke u nisur nga Marks per te perfunduar te hitler.
Nje ideologji mund te jete e mire ose e keqe.
Eshte mire ta njohesh dhe ta vleresosh.
Historia tregon ne menyre esemplare ku te çon nje ideologji qe pranohet ne menyra radikale dhe ekstremiste..

----------


## Kryeplaku

perSHENDETje 
Per mendimin tim kjo teme nuk i pershtatet Forumit Historia Boterore, sepse nuk perben histori por mendimin e autorit . Meqenese nuk kan problem moderatoret fjala ime eshte e tepert! 

Me menyren qe ti vertetove se Komunizmi shkatroi boten, une nuk mund te gjeje asnje ideologji dhe asnje fe (akoma edhe fene time) qe nuk shkaktoi gjakderdhje. Teoria e Marksit eshte e vertet qe nuk i pershtatet realitetit te sotem por po te shohesh teorine nga brenda do nxjerresh nje konkluzion te kundert nga ato qe shkruan ti lexuese. Teoria e Marksit ariti te parashikoi dy luftrat boterore: Per Luften e Pare nuk ka historian qe mos te pranoi se u be per shkaqe ekonomike- kete gje e kishte thene edhe Lenini,para se te behet lufta, se forcat kapitaliste luftojne per te gjetur lende te pare per industrine e tyre- ky ishte shkaku qe u be Lufta e Pare Boterore. Saper Luften e Dyte Boterore prap shkaku ishte ekonomik- Marksizmi i shpjegon te gjitha ngjarjet historike me ane te ekonomise, kapitalit- dhe vec kesaj doli dhe nje vertetim tjeter i Marksizmit, se nacionalizmi dhe feja sjellin shkatrim (une nuk jam aspak ndakort me kete gje por nje Marksist me argumentet e tij do mundej ta themelonte nje ide te tille), nacionalizmi gjerman i mbeshtetur nga perdorimi i fese (psh. te vrasim Hebrejte se varen Jezusin qe ishte nje nga elementet e propagandes naziste). Pra Marksizmi sipas kesaj analize jo vetem nuk ishte shkaktari i gjakderdhjes por po tu kuptonte mire mbase nuk do arinim atje ku aritem. Sidoqofte megjithese Marksizmi u tregua ideollogji e kenaqshme per te shpjeguar gjendjen politike ne mbare boten ne veper u tregua e gabueshme. Kishte aritur te gjeje problemin, deri ne nje fare mase, por jo ta zgjidhe ate. 

Sidoqofte Marksizmi nuk mbetet asgje vetem se nje ideologji politike, "paradigm", si Realizmi dhe Pluralizmi. Kjo ideologji politike ndoqi nje rruge shkencore- shkence politike- qe sot eshte e pranueshme si rruge e drejte shkencore dmth. menyra se si shkojme nga ngjarja ne argument dhe pastaj ne parashikim quhet menyre a drejte pavaresisht nese shkencetaret e tjere politik bien ndakort ose jo. 
Me kete llogjike qe shtrove temen ti lexuese i bie qe mbas 50 vjetesh kur bota te kercenohet nga armet berthamore dhe nga problemet natyrore te akuzojme Realizmin qe inkurajon krijimin e armeve berthamore per shkak se sipas kesaj teorie shteti duhet te risi fuqine dhe sigurine e tij, pra le te prodhoi dhe bomba atomike per kete siguri, ose Pluralizmin pse inkurajon prodhimin e pakufizuar, prodhimi i pakufizuar po shkakton te gjitha problemet natyrore sot.
falemiNDERit

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Libri i zi i komunizmit: krime, terror, shtypje*  

_E Hene, 17 Tetor 2005_ 

_Nga Astrit Lulushi, SHBA_ 

Idete kane pasoja, si vrasje, tirani dhe shtypje 

Kur kerkojne per shembuj te barbarizmave te sponsorizuara nga shteti, intelektualet me shpejtesi tregojne inkuzicionin spanjoll ose imitimin e tij protestant, gjuetine e shtrigave. Si eshte e mundur, thone ata, qe njeri te persekutoje tjetrin per bindjet e tij. Ironikisht, te njejtet intelektuale, shpesh jane po ata qe sherbyen si perkrahes e nxites per persekutimet politike dhe vrasjet ne mase ne nje shkalle te papare ndonjehere ne historine njerezore. 

Inkuzicioni spanjoll mori jeten e rreth 2 mije njerezve gjate periudhes se tij 25 vjecare nga viti 1480 deri me 1505. Megjithate veshtire te gjendet nje periudhe, qofte edhe 25 diteshe ne Rusine nen Stalinin, ne Kinen nen Maon, apo ne Kamboxhian nen Pol Potin, ku numri i vrasjeve te ishte me i vogel. 

Krimet e komunizmit nuk jane perfillur. Pare nga nje kendveshtrim i bute e i favorshem ndokush mund te mendoje se intelektualet thjesht jane verbuar nga paragjykimet e kohes dhe nuk jane ne gjendje te ngrihen mbi realitetin e t'i shohin vrasjet qe u kryen nen hunden e tyre. Pare nga nje kendveshtrim cinik, te tjeret mund ta shohin kete mosperfillje si nje vet-humbje kujtese, me qellim per te perjashtuar veten nga roli si perkrahes i ketij gjenocidi klasor. 

Duke patur parasysh kete heshtje te shurdher mes intelektualeve qe kane brohoritur vrasjet e rreth 100 milione njerezve nga komunizmi ne shekullin e 20-te, bashkeautori i librit te zi te komunizmit, Stefani Courtis shtron pyetjen se perse eshte dashur te pritej deri ne fund te shekullit 20-te per te folur rreth ketyre krimeve. Pergjigja duket se eshte, se per me shume se 80 vjet, akademiket kane genjyer veten duke mos pranuar te besojne se shoket e tyre te idealeve mund te ishin ne gjendje te kryenin krime te tilla diabolike. 

Shume prej autoreve te librit te zi perpiqen ta vendosin komunizmin ne kontekstin kulturor, duke diskutuar mbi kryengritjen fshatare ne Rusi, ose skllaverine ne Kamboxhia. Por per arsye se komunizmi ishte nje ideologji kunder tradites qe qellimisht shkaterroi menyren e vjeter te jeteses, dallimet kulturore midis partive komuniste ne vende te ndryshme nuk ishin aq te theksuara sa c'ishte ngjashmeria e tyre e jashtezakonshme. Per shembull mania per klasifikimin dhe zhdukjen e elementeve te ndryshem te shoqerise ne Kamboxhia duket se ishte karakteristike per te gjitha regjimet komuniste. Ne Rusi ata quheshin "te deklasuar", ne Shqiperi, "armiqte e popullit", ne Kine te "zinj kundert te kuqeve", e te tjere. 

Ne te gjitha kryeqytetet komuniste, e njejta gjuhe perdorej per te poshteruar keta njerez, si "farera te keqia, krimba, ndyresira" - dhe i njejti fat i priste ata dhe familjet e tyre ne burgje, kampe, internime e para skuadrave te pushkatimit. Cdo vrases ne mase mesoi nga paraardhesi i tij. Secili kishte kliken e vet te intelektualeve perkrahes; secili kishte ithtaret e tij mes policeve, ushtareve dhe bashkeatdhetareve. 

Libri i zi i komunizmit permbledh arkivat e hapura te vendeve ish-komuniste, per te zbuluar arritjet e komunizmit; terrorin, torturat, urine, internimet dhe masakrat. Me hollesite e pershkruara, ky liber duket se perben perpjekjen e pare serioze per te regjistruar dhe analizuar krimet e komunizmit gjate nje periuedhe prej me se 80 vjetesh. 

Libri, i publikuar fillimisht ne France, frengjisht dhe tashme ne anglisht, eshte cilesuar si nje akuze penale ndaj komunizmit qe argumenton me fakte se komunizmi ishte nje sistem kriminal. Aty jepen hollesi rreth mizorive te shkaktuara nga regjimet komuniste; perfshi 25 milione te vdekur ne Bashkimin Sovjetik, 65 milione ne Kine, 1.7 milione ne Kamboxhia. Libri nuk eshte i kendshem, por i nevojshem. Miti i gabuar se themeluesit e ketij sistemi kishin qellime te mira, bie poshte perfundimisht. Faktet e mbledhura jane te pakundershtueshme dhe askush qe do ta lexoje kete liber nuk do te jete ne gjendje te thote me, se nuk e dinte ose nuk ishte i sigurte rreth natyres kriminale te komunizmit, ndersa ata qe kane filluar t'i harrojne keto mizori, do te detyrohen t'i kujtojne perseri. 

Libri prej rreth 800 faqesh, ndahet ne 5 pjese, ku perfshihen 27 kapituj. Kapitulli i 20-te, perbere prej 60 faqesh, flet per komunizmin ne Evropen Qendrore e Juglindore. Fakti qe komunizmi shqiptar pershkruhet kalimthi ne jo me shume se nje faqe, tregon se autoret per nje arsye apo nje tjeter nuk kane patur ne duar fakte, referenca apo burime te mjaftueshme arkivore te periudhes komuniste ne Shqiperi. Per shembull, autoret thone se Shqiperia gjate periudhes komuniste kishte 19 kampe e burgje politike, ndersa sipas deshmitareve, numri i tyre ishte dy e ndoshta 3 fish me i lart. Por historia e diktatures eshte komplekse dhe historia e komunizmit jo me pak e tille. 

Megjithate, dilema e vertete morale qe paraqet libri nuk eshte thjesht ne se komunizmi ishte me i keq se nazizmi, apo Stalini me vrases se Hitleri, por ne se historia e shekullit te 20-te ka mundur te jape gjykimin e saj perfundimtar e objektiv rreth ceshtjes se te gjitha keto vrasje e barabarizma u shkaktuan nga natyra e keqe e ketyre njerezve apo eshte natyra e ideologjive utopike qe premtojne "parajsen" dhe perfundojne ne vrasje ne mase ne nje shkalle te pashembullt. 

Libri behet edhe me denoncues po te kihet parasysh fakti se ai eshte shkruar nga 6 studiues, cdo njeri prej te cileve ish-komunist ose ish-vizitor i rregullt i vendeve kur ato vuanin nga regjimi komunist. 

*Bibliografia:* 

1. "The Black Book of COMMUNISM; Crimes, Terror, Repression" by Courtois, Uerth, Panne, Paczkovski, Bartosek, Margolin, Harvard University Press 2004 

2. "Fundi i Udhes se Gjate" nga Tomorr Aliko, Tirane 2001 

3. "Ideas have Consecuences".. by Daniel J. Flynn, Accuracy in Academia 

4. "Dead Souls" by Anne Applebaum, Weekly Standard  


Korrieri.

----------


## darwin

> *Libri i zi i komunizmit: krime, terror, shtypje*





> Libri nuk eshte i kendshem, por i nevojshem


Eshte *i domosdoshem!*

Ky liber duhet te shtypet urgjentisht ne 3 milione kopje (ose sa eshte numri i individeve qe ka Shqiperia) dhe te shperndahet falas nga shteti. Une e kam lexuar para nja 4 vjetesh [botim shqip, faqosja me germa 9 pt (!)] dhe ju siguroj se leximet e mevonshme te "Ditari i Ana Frank" do ju lene teresisht indiferente.. Ka dhe ca faqe per "legjendarin idealist" Che. Jane interesante se del pak me ndryshe nga ai qe mbahet neper bluza e tatuazhe.

_te kjo teme, shkrimet 1-2-3-5-6 me duket sikur kane duf anti-evolucionist_

----------


## antares

Une nuk jam ndonje idhtar i thekur i "Che-se" por per besnikeri historike dua te theksoj se ishte vertet ironike qe Che-ja gjeti gjuhe te perbashket dhe deri diku ndihme nga figura politike si Peroni dhe Frankoja!
Sado paradoksale te duket nje gje e tille ajo ne te vertete nuk eshte e tille po te kemi parasysh qe Jankite me gjithe plutokracine judeo-globale jane thjesht ana tjeter e medaljes se komunizmit famekeq (a thua se viktimat e pales tjeter keto 100 vjetet e fundit kane qene me te vogla!).
Per plutokracine planetare cdo kush qe kerkonte nje minimum perparimi socilal (qofte edhe nacionalizimi i pasurive natyrore) etiketohej ne menyre shume komode - komunist!!!!!
Ne demonologjine e dogmes plutokratike Satanai ishte sipas rradhes Nazizmi dhe pastaj Komunizmi (te dy sistemet kishin nje gje te perbashket (socializmin - pavarsisht se te kuptuar dhe te implementuar kryekeput ndryshe me rezultate te ndryshme).
Duhet te jemi njecike me dyshues ndaj etiketimeve janki ashtu si dhe etiketimit "hero i demokracise" - spiunit te CIA-S (qe kercenoi pak me vone dhe Gjermanine me anihilim total) pijanecit megalloman -Leh Valeses!


Ujku ujku......e cakalli ben kerdine!

----------


## darwin

une e di fare mire anen tjeter te monedhes se perbashket _gjashtekendeshe_.. problemi eshte se shkrimet e para te kesaj teme merren ekskluzivisht me frymezimin darvinist te komunizmit, nderkohe qe harrohet se prinderit e murtajes Marx ishin rabine te thekur, pra "zoti ne familje" ishte nje perditshmeri po aq monotone sa dhe te ngrenit.. pra, ngjan me nje propagande te rendomte dhe bajate fetare dhe nuk jep asgje nga dimensioni real i horrorit te komunizmit.

persa i perket etiketimeve "bolshevik, komunist" kur vijne nga figura si Patton, MacArthur, McCarthy nuk kemi pse te kemi fijen me te vogel te dyshimit.. ato e kane ditur fare mire origjinen e kesaj murtaje... dua te them se nuk para i perdor "yankee soap" per djathe, por ka gjera qe jane evidente.

gjithsesi, *"Libri i zi i komunizmit" absolutisht duhet te shperndahet ne cdo shtepi ne Shqiperi.*

----------


## antares

Dhe per me teper akuzat per "darvinizem" tingellojne totalisht hipokrite nga idhtare te modelit Mamonit anglo-sakson. Roma e rrafshoi me zjarr-hekur dhe kripe Kartagjenen, por ky monstruozitet e ngriti koken perseri 2000 vjet me vone!

----------


## fejer_nagy

Qe te jemi realist, krimet, terrori dhe shtypjet nuk jane vetem vepra te komunizmit po edhe te sistemeve tjera politike. Mos te harrojme krimet, terroret dhe shtypjet qe jane kryer ne emer te fese, te po asaj feje qe sot e heq veten si viktime te komunizmit.

----------


## Xhuxhumaku

*Drejt një Nurembergu kundër komunizmit*

_Nga Refaela RIVE*_


A do të jetë Këshilli i Europës organizata e parë ndërkombëtare që do të dënojë krimet e regjimeve komuniste totalitare? Pikërikisht këtë dëshiron edhe raporteri i Asamblesë parlamentare të Ke, suedezi Goran Lindblad, anëtarë i grupit të Partisë Popullore Europiane(e djathtë). 
Ai shpreson se do të gjejë përkrahjen e shumicës së sallës parlemanetarë të Strasburgu që do të mblidhet në seancë plenare të mërkurën, 25 janar: Krimet komuniste nuk janë dënuar ende nga komuniteti ndërkombëtar, në dallim me krimet naziste, shprehet ai. 
Publiku i gjerë është pak i ndërgjegjshëm për këtë krime dhe konstatohet një nostaligji shqetësuese në disa vende, deklaron me keqardhje ai. Ai vlerësën se Këshilli i Europës që është rojtari i të drejtave të njeriut dhe anëtarë të të cilit janë të gjithë vendet ish-komuniste të Europës, përveç Bjellorusisë, duhet të procedojë me një dënim të tillë me rastin e përvjetorit të 15-të të prishjes së BRSS, akt i nënshkruar më 8 dhjetor 1991.  
Zoti Lindbald është raporteri i një projekt rezolute të Asamblesë parlamentare si dhe të një prjekt rekomandami për Komitetin e ministrave. Projekt rezoluta, e cila u paraqit që në shtator 2003 nga kristian-demokrati hollandez Rene Van der Linden, i zgjedhur më pas Kryetar i Asamblesë Parlamentare, ka ngjallur një polemikë të zjarrtë. Në fakt ky projekt nënvizon se nuk duhet bërë dallimi midis ideologjisë dhe praktikës komuniste: krimet e regjimeve komuniste e bazonin themelin e tyre në teorine e luftës së klasave dhe në parimin e diktaturës së proletariatit. Të gjitha regjimet e komuniste të Europës qendrore e lindore pa përjashtim janë shquar për dhunime masive të të drejtave të njeriut, përfshirë edhe vrasje e ekzekutime,   
Vdekje në kape përqëndrimi, punë të detyruar dhe forma të tjera terrori fizik kolektiv, konstatohet në këtë projektrezolutë. 
Komunistët që kanë marrë pjesë në rezistencën kundër nazizmit janë ngritur kundër këtij teksti, si p.sh. kompozitori grek Miqis Teodoraqis:Në emër të shokëvë të mi komunistë të rënë, të atyre që kanë provuar Gestapon, kampet e vdekjes dhe skuadrat e pushkatimit me qëllimin e lartë që nazismi të shfarosej dhe që liria të triumfonte, unë kam vetëm një fjalë për tu thënë këtyre zotërinjve: Turp!, protestoi ai nëpërmjet një komunikate më 27 dhjetor 2005. Këshilli i Europës ka vendosur ta ndryshojë historinë, ta fallsifikojë atë,  duke barazuar viktimat me xhelatët, heronjtë me kriminelët, çlirimtarët me pushtuesit, komunistët me nazistët, shtoi muzikanti. Partia Komuniste Greke (KKE) me të cilin Miqis Teodoraqis është ndarë që në fillim të viteve 90, mblodhi disa mijë vetë në Athinë më 19 janar 2006 për të protestuar kundër këtij teksti të cilësuar prej saj si projekt imperialist:
Kjo është deklaratë lufte kundër klasës punëtore, deklaroi kryetarja e saj, Aleka Papariga.   


*Rusia kundërshtarja më e egër*


Duke pranuar se disa parti komuniste europiane kanë punuar për realizimin e demokracisë, si p.sh. partia komuniste franceze në luftën për çlirim, projektrezoluta i fton të gjitha partitë komuniste dhe postkomuniste që nuk e kanë kryer ende këtë akt, të rishikojnë historinë e komunizmit dhe të kaluarën e tyre. 
Rusia është treguar kundërshtarja më e egër ndaj raportit tim, shprehet zotit Lindblad. Gjithësesi ai është optimist që raporti i tij do të votohet: komisioni i çështjeve politike e miratoi pa shumë vështirësi më 14 dhjetor 2005, me 24 vota pro, 8 kundër dhe 2 abstenime.
Raporteri kërkon që Komiteti i ministrave të Këshillit të Europës që përbëhet nga 46 ministra të punëve të jashtme të vendeve anëtare të kësaj organizate politike, të hartojë një deklaratë zyrtare në favor të dënimit ndërkombëtar të  krimeve të kryera nga regjimet komuniste totalitare. Ai e fton këtë Komitet të dëshmojë keqardhje, mirëkuptim dhe mirënjohjen për viktimat e komunizmit.


_*Marrw nga gazeta Le Monde, 22.01.2006_  

Ekspress.

----------


## Brari

jo vetem rusia or tunxh por dhe prod-caushi  me shok do dalin kunder.. ksaj nisme..

----------


## dardajan

lexuese  i  lexova  postimet  e  tua  dhe  mund  te  them  qe :




       Per  mendimin  tim  tema  eshte  hapur  jo  per  te  analizuar  komunzmin as ata  qe  e  shpiken  por  vetem  per  te  treguar  se  komunzmi  deshtoi  sepse  nuk  besonte  ne  zot  pra  kryekeput  propagande  fetare  nderkoh  qe  deshtimi  i  komunzmit  eshte  shum  me  i  thell  se  aq  dhe  duhen  njerez  te  tjere  per  te  bere  ato  analiza  qe  ti  je  munduar   ti  besh  por  pa  asnje  rezultat  konkret.

  dikur   neper  shkolla  kishim  me  detyrim mesimin  e    ideplogjis   komunste  ekonomin  kapitaliste  dhe  socialiste  edhe    Marksin  me  shoke e  shoqe ,  dhe  te  them  te  drejten   konkluzioni im  ishte  se   teorikisht  nuk  kishin  shum  gabim  por  praktikisht  nuk  ishte  e  zbatueshme  ose  me  mire  te  themi  qe  e  imponuan  me  force  nderkohe  qe  po  te  lexosh  Marksin diku  ne  nje  vend  thote  :

Kalimi  nga  kapitalizmi   ne  socializem  eshte  i  veshtire  dhe  do  arrihet  me  ngritjen  e  puntorve  te  organizuar  kunder  pronareve   per  te  drejtat  e  tyre 
 sociale ngritje  roge  etj,  qe  jane  edhe  sot  e  kesaj  dite  dhe  quhen  sindikata  pa  to  pronari  te  shfrytzon  deri  ne  palce  dhe  te  paguan  sa  per  te  ngren  nje  kothere  buke  sic  ndodh  sot  realisht  ne  Shqiperi.


Pastaj  do  vije  nje  periudhe  sociale  pra  socializem  ku  duhet  te  egzistoje  te  treja  pronat  

1-  shteterore

2-Private 

3- DHe ajo e  perbashket  Shteterore  dhe  private  50%-50%

Dhe  vetem  tregu  dhe  koha  do  tregojne  se  kush  nga  keto  forca  do  ta  coje  njerezimin  ne  komunzem  pra  kush  do  triumfoje  dhe  kush  do  falimentoje.


Kjo  qe  shkruajta  me  siper  eshte  pjesa  me  kryesore  e  asaj  qe  shkruan  Marksi   per  zhvillimin  e  shoqeris  njerezore,  por  qe  nuk  u  zbatuan  sepse  cdo  njeri  e  lexon  dhe  e  interpreton   dhe  zbaton  si  ti  doje  qejfi  prandaj  dhe  pas  tij   dolen  pasardhsit  e  tij  deri  tek  ai   Enveri  yne  qe  beri  1-tonelat  me  libra   per  te  hyre  ne  histori  si  vazhduesi  i  vetem  i  Marksit  por  qe  nga  ana  tjeter  nuk  ben  asgje  vetem  se  perdoren  nje  ideologji  duke  e  kthyer  ne  nje ideal  per  interesat  e  tyre  personale  Partiake  apo  edhe  me  gjere.



Dhe  shoqeria  njerezore   sot   faktikisht  po  jetojn   periudhen  ku  egzistojne  te  treja  pronat  sic   kishte  parashikuar   Marksi  me  perjashtim  te  KUBES , KINES ???? ,   DHE   kORES  SE  VERIUT .



Prandaj  e  dashur  lexuese  dhe  moderatore    lexo  dhe  mendohu  pak  me  thelle  rradhes  tjeter  dhe  mos  i   fut   barbarizmat    e    komunzmit   me  luften  ne  ceceni  se  jane  gjera  krejtesisht  te ndryshme .

Jam  dhe  ngelem  antikomunist   pasi  vetem  njeriu  i  lire  dhe  prona  e  lire  do  ta  coje  shoqerin  njerezore  perpara,  po  deshe  te  jap  edhe  arsyet  nje  here  tjeter.

te  fala  dardajan

----------


## Toro

> Une nuk jam ndonje idhtar i thekur i "Che-se" por per besnikeri historike dua te theksoj se ishte vertet ironike qe Che-ja gjeti gjuhe te perbashket dhe deri diku ndihme nga figura politike si Peroni dhe Frankoja!
> Sado paradoksale te duket nje gje e tille ajo ne te vertete nuk eshte e tille po te kemi parasysh qe Jankite me gjithe plutokracine judeo-globale jane thjesht ana tjeter e medaljes se komunizmit famekeq (a thua se viktimat e pales tjeter keto 100 vjetet e fundit kane qene me te vogla!).
> Per plutokracine planetare cdo kush qe kerkonte nje minimum perparimi socilal (qofte edhe nacionalizimi i pasurive natyrore) etiketohej ne menyre shume komode - komunist!!!!!
> Ne demonologjine e dogmes plutokratike Satanai ishte sipas rradhes Nazizmi dhe pastaj Komunizmi (te dy sistemet kishin nje gje te perbashket (socializmin - pavarsisht se te kuptuar dhe te implementuar kryekeput ndryshe me rezultate te ndryshme).
> Duhet te jemi njecike me dyshues ndaj etiketimeve janki ashtu si dhe etiketimit "hero i demokracise" - spiunit te CIA-S (qe kercenoi pak me vone dhe Gjermanine me anihilim total) pijanecit megalloman -Leh Valeses!
> 
> 
> Ujku ujku......e cakalli ben kerdine!


Eh qe kur na qenka nacionalizimi i pasurive kombetare perparim social? Jo per gje po ta dijme dhe ne te paditurit.....

Dhe meqe erdhi fjala tek nacionalizmet e pasurive, Frankoja e Peroni.....E di ti qe sipas te dhenave te fundit....Salvador Allenden ne Kili e vrane rojet personale kubaneze ( dhe nuk eshte vetevrare sipas variantit socialist nr 1 apo i vrare nga pucistet e Pinochetit sipas variantit socialist nr2)

Ja dhe artikulli:*
Salvador Allende's sad ending: He was fund-backed by KGB and got killed by a Cuban Agent! 

A new book, about to be published in France "Cuba Nostra - Les Secrets D'Etat de Fidel Castro" by Alain Ammar has destroyed a very-well constructed myth by the left: The assassination of Salvador Allende in Chile while he was being toppled by Augusto Pinochet. This article by Eduardo Mackenzie (updated: it was translated by me to Media Without Mask website) has a brief on the book.
"The fact is that Allende was not a suicide, he was not killed by the military that took the power in september, 1973. During their assault against La Moneda palace, Chilean president was cowardly murdered by one of the Cuba agent that were in charge of his protection" says Eduardo.

Allende was frightened by the military and wanted to surrender. Before he could do this, he was killed.

It&#180;s the second major attack on this leftist myth this month!

Early this month a new book by KGB archivist Vasili Mitrokhin revealed that Allende, and other leftist leaders in Latin America received money from KGB.
This article by Juan Tamayo explains who were helped:

"• The KGB documents record actual and proposed payments to Chile's Salvador Allende totaling $420,000 both before and after his election as president in 1970.

• Costa Rica's Jos&#233; ''Pepe'' Figueres received $300,000 from the KGB for his 1970 presidential campaign and $10,000 afterward.

• Carlos Fonseca, founder of Nicaragua's Sandinista National Liberation Front, was ''a trusted KGB agent'' code-named GIDROLOG.

• Nicaraguan Manuel Andara y &#218;beda was a KGB agent who led a group of Sandinistas tasked by Moscow in the late 1960s to scoop out the U.S. border with Mexico for possible targets for KGB sabotage teams.

• The KGB ''trained and financed'' the Sandinistas who seized the National Palace in Managua and dozens of hostages in 1978. A senior KGB official was briefed on the plan on the eve of the raid, led by Ed&#233;n Pastora, also known as Commander Zero. "

It's the end to these old-time leftist myths in LA?
No. These events were not EVEN mentioned by Brazilian media.
Here in Brazil, we are still wearing Che Guevara shirts and believing in the holy santity of Salvador Allende.*

----------


## oiseau en vol

> *Drejt nj&#235; Nurembergu kund&#235;r komunizmit*
> 
> _Nga Refaela RIVE*_


Xhuxhu, me lejo te bej vetem nje verejtje, por jo ne drejtimin tend, verejtje ne lidhje me titullin e propozuar nga perkthyesi (nuk e mora vesh dhe kush ishte bile).

Titulli i sakte i shkrimit te Rafa&#235;le Rivais eshte : "_Le Conseil de l'Europe est appel&#233; &#224; condamner les crimes des anciens r&#233;gimes communistes_" qe perkthehet : 

*"Keshilli i Europes eshte i thirrur per te denuar krimet e ish-regjimeve komuniste"*

Une e di shume mire qe ne jemi kampionet e futjeve te duarve neper shkrimet e te tjereve duke i ndryshuar ato kryekeput. Sepse te flasesh per "_denim te komunizmit_", kjo nuk eshte aspak njelloj te flasesh per "_denim te krimeve te regjimeve komuniste_".

Komunizmi nuk denohet as nga Keshilli i Europes as nga Parlamenti i Kongos. Komunizmi eshte nje filozofi (filozofia marksiste) dhe ajo nuk pret denime nga askush. Nuk jam aspak nje nostalgjik i komunizmit, larg kesaj. Por eshte turp te mendosh qe komunizmi do te denohet ne nje keshill apo ne nje mbledhje lagjeje.

Krimet po, ato denohen !

Kaq kisha, se e di shume mire qe shumica e mosmarreveshjeve tona vjen ngaqe i kushtojme aq pak rendesi gjuhes, asaj &#231;ka ajo na thote.

----------


## antares

Po atehere kush na qenka "perparim social", grumbulimi i te gjitha pasurive natyrore te mbitokes dhe nentokes ne grushtin e nje bande oligarkesh (emer tjeter per kapitalin boteror)?
Eshte e kote te diskutojme bashke per te tilla gjera se nuk ja nxjerrim fundin.....
Per sa i perket Alendes, ti mund te kesh pare shume filma me 007 me sa duket.
edhe une mund te botoj ca libra me "kujtime" dhe ta tregoj historine sic me pelqen.....

----------

